
Francis Bacon biography researcher finds friend's unpublished diaries - wslh
http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2016/jan/25/francis-bacon-biography-researcher-finds-friends-unpublished-diaries
======
qntty
No, not that Francis Bacon
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francis_Bacon_(artist)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francis_Bacon_\(artist\))

~~~
baldfat
I just started reading and was 100% let down!!!!! Came to post the same thing.

People who up voted didn't read I bet.

~~~
dang
The painter is also interesting.

~~~
baldfat
(I use to work in the art world as a teenager) While he is interesting the
implications of someone having a detailed journal from the 16th and 17th
Century and the 20th is huge.

